# Leaving your puppy



## Myersg5710 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello all, 

I have, this week, just brought home a beautiful 8 week old cockapoo. I am looking for a little advice.

We are (attempting) to crate train him. He has been amazing on a night; no crying; no whining and he is sleeping through from 11-7.30/8.30. He willingly wanders into his crate through the day and when he drops off to sleep I close the crate to get on with house jobs etc. He’ll wake up and won’t immediately cry/whine for attention and I try to get to him before he does start crying to avoid him hating the crate. 

However, he will not be locked in the crate if awake. He will cry, bark and howl. Not only is this distressing for me... I also worry about our (brand new) neighbours. I’m not planning on leaving him for extended amounts of time, but I want to get him accustomed to us not always being there. 

We did leave him earlier (max 25 mins) to go to the shop. He barked and whined at first but then was calm when we got back. However, we again left him this evening (max 10 mins) and he was barking when we left and barking when we got back.

I’m conscious not to fuss about leaving and don’t overdo it with the welcomes so not to make a big deal out of me leaving. I’ve tried a kong.. he wasn’t fussed (so any recommendation on fillings would be good).

Does anyone have any recommendations? Is this normal? I’m worried about separation anxiety and want to avoid that at all cost.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrquincypoobear (Aug 12, 2020)

I see you post was a month ago, how is he now? Hope he has gotten better and is more settled. 
Ours also does not like it when we go during the day. Trying to give him a routine and putting him in crate when it's his nap times, that is, after food poo and playtime 😊


----------



## emz72 (Jul 5, 2021)

I am having this exact same issue!!!


----------



## Meenaxi77 (Jul 6, 2021)

mrquincypoobear said:


> I see you post was a month ago, how is he now? Hope he has gotten better and is more settled.
> Ours also does not like it when we go during the day. Trying to give him a routine and putting him in crate when it's his nap times, that is, after food poo and playtime 😊


Waaw his just like mine.my moti cocokapoo didnt like the crete at all he always wanted to sleep out side on his bed


----------

